# A Yellow Bird with a Yellow Bill, Landed on my Windowsill



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2006)

I took some pictures of some Gold Finches too.  
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2006)

I started to feed them and have seen at least fifty of them at one time hovering around the feeder.
John


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2006)

Nice. What are you shooting them with?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2006)

This one showed up too, but I don't know what kind it is.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Nice. What are you shooting them with?


 It was with a Nikon D70 with either a 105 mm lens or a 70 - 200 Sigma.
John


----------



## moss (May 10, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> This one showed up too, but I don't know what kind it is.


 
It's a White-throated Sparrow, they're the ones with the sweet call you hear coming from close to the ground.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 10, 2006)

I will listen for them now, I didn't know they had yellow on them till I took the picture.
Anyway, I got real close to this one today and could have taken him with a ballpean hammer and a piece of white bread.
John

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...Bluebirds/Yellow Bird/Wild Turkey/turkey3.jpg


----------

